# Need Advice ASAP finding an SD



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Ok, so I've been looking for a GSD I can train to be my service dog and this will be my first time going through the process. I've been visiting various breeders, looking through ads on Hoobly etc, and suddenly this morning one of the breeders who didn't have any puppies to offer a few days ago calls me and says she has a pitch black GSD who is 2 and has a wonderful personality for 2000 dollars. The Dog is female and was used to produce litters. I think she only went through a couple pregnancies if that. The breeder is very reputable and seemed very nice and caring.

My concern is that I have a female 4lb chihuahua (she has been around GSD's before and did fine with them). As long as they weren't competing for food she didn't nip or anything. Is it risky to bring in an adult female GSD with such a small female chi? Should I bring a GSD puppy with her instead so they grow up together? 

Also is 2K a fair price? She's not from champion lines or anything but seems like a solid dog. 

Should I raise a puppy instead in terms of training a service dog? The dog will be alerting me to blood sugar lows and anxiety attacks. 

Thanks so much! I'm meeting her tomorrow to see the dog and wanted to get some advice from people who are a bit more knowledgable. This will be my first GS purebred dog.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

A 2-year old has already been used for breeding? And you think "only a couple pregnancies", and she's 2! How old was the dog when first bred? A reputable breeder will not breed a dog so young multiple times and without any titles or health clearances.
Since you want a service dog, not just a pet, you need to look for a breeder who breeds working dogs, that means dogs with titles and health clearances. For $2000 you should absolutely be getting a puppy/dog from titled parents. Keep looking.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, run! There seems to be service dog breeders coming out of the woodwork everywhere.


----------



## Keiser123 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks so much for your advice Asja and wolfy dog! I was about to leave to purchase a puppy from another local breeder (after researching them a great deal) and right when I was about to leave to meet and possibly purchase dog, she let me know it was her pick of the litter and she had grown very fond of him (he was the last one because she had considered keeping him). In order to purchase him i had to come back (an hour and a half away!) and have her train him and board at her place, and I had to keep her up to date on his progress and health. I passed because he didn't really feel like "my dog" if I had to report to her and use her training facility in order to keep him. It sounded very crazy actually! I was very disappointed since she didn't state this stuff up front. This has been very tiring and difficult process with flakey breeders, or ones that had massive egos and were extremely rude.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have moved this to the service dog section and altered you title a bit to see if you can get more responses. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Do you know what to look for in a puppy that is going to be a Sd ? It takes a very specific dog. It took us many months to find a breeder for a Sd prospect. And now we have to wait about 6 months.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Where are you located? Maybe someone can recommend breeders near you. You can also import.


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

^^^ this


----------



## VixZen (Oct 7, 2017)

As far as I know...a dog cannot be trained for awareness to blood sugar lows; they either innately have the skill and & the empathy to want to do something about it, or not. IF they sense the change, and start behaving differently trying to get your attention/snuggle/cuddle, ect... that _can_ be trained to a specific method of alerting you. I might be wrong, but that is my impression.

The nice thing is diabetic alert dogs (and many other kinds of medical alert dogs) can be any breed-- this particular skillset isn't breed specific, and not every member of the breed will be able to perform that task---even if you know another dog of the same breed that can. 

GSD's aren't necessarily the best breed for handlers prone to anxiety--especially if you've never had any experience with the breed or other large dogs before. You are the best judge of your condition, and what motivates or triggers it--but if it's fear, please know that GSD's protective instincts typically motivate them to look for the source of that fear; and that can have unfortunate consequences.

You might consider looking for a dog that's already demonstrated the capacity to function the way you need it to, and it might be good to consider other breeds beyond GSD's for the best chance to get an SD asap. If time constraints are at all an issue, I strongly discourage getting a puppy--- SD's typically take 18months-2years before they're ready for a life of service; and the risk of washing out is pretty high even when you've done everything you can to stack the deck in your favor. Good luck.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

VixZen said:


> As far as I know...a dog cannot be trained for awareness to blood sugar lows; they either innately have the skill and & the empathy to want to do something about it, or not. IF they sense the change, and start behaving differently trying to get your attention/snuggle/cuddle, ect... that _can_ be trained to a specific method of alerting you. I might be wrong, but that is my impression.



A dog can be trained to alert for high or low blood sugar levels. Some are trained to both. For those dogs who are trained for Diabetic Alert, they are also worked with so they give a distinct alert sign to their handler.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

If I were you, I'd first find an established reputable Service Dog trainer, and let them guide you on acquiring an appropriate candidate. They often have known lines of various breeds they like to use. 

The odds of you picking a pup (even if it comes from dogs who produce service animals), and then getting it successfully trained are not entirely in your favor...even with a good trainer. So much of it is inherent. If you want to start with a pup, know that he could wash out, and make sure you have a plan B on his care if he does wash out. Would you keep him as a pet/family member?

I tried with an acquired promising pup. He did wash out, not focused on task enough. But, I knew it was a risk from the get go,and he became a member of the family nonetheless. He did preclude me from trying again though, because I then had a total of 3 dogs and knew that was my time and financial limit. 

Not trying to discourage you from getting a SD, just sharing my personal pitfalls and experience.

Other options are buying one already trained. Expensive yes..but a sure thing. Or, get on a wait list for the agencies that provide at low or no cost. But, then, you never own that dog from the free agencies. And you expressed you did not like that (neither did I) 

Where are you located? Maybe someone here can help.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

That’s not true about the blood sugar

Kona was trained to detect low blood sugar (under 70) and her alert was to paw the leg


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Re: diabetic alert dogs, some are naturals, some are taught, therefore both are possible. Those who are taught however, with an artificial scent, will then need to show the ability / willingness to alert for a person... as well as a minimum number of accurate alerts for their handler before they are a certified team.

Re: ownership... some organizations allow you to apply for ownership. The school where I work accepts request from graduates in good standing after the first year. Within that year, two follow up visits are conducted to assure dogs are in good working and physical condition. For the extensive training (both client and dog) and the average 6-10yrs of service... it’s pretty reasonable.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Re: diabetic alert dogs, some are naturals, some are taught, therefore both are possible. Those who are taught however, with an artificial scent, will then need to show the ability / willingness to alert for a person... as well as a minimum number of accurate alerts for their handler before they are a certified team.
> 
> Re: ownership... some organizations allow you to apply for ownership. The school where I work accepts request from graduates in good standing after the first year. Within that year, two follow up visits are conducted to assure dogs are in good working and physical condition. For the extensive training (both client and dog) and the average 6-10yrs of service... it’s pretty reasonable.


I applied to CCI and rescinded because they were a bit draconian. Can you share other organizations?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

CometDog said:


> I applied to CCI and rescinded because they were a bit draconian. Can you share other organizations?


I work in the guide dog field and I’m only familiar with west coast organizations by way of professional partnerships and donation of our “career change” dogs.... not so well versed in the client relations or policies of the individual schools.


----------

